# Ducky bits



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

My roommate and I where messing around with a few ducks we shot the other day, trying to find a good way to cook them with the limited resources of a couple broke college kids.

Here's what we got.

Things you'll need:
2 - mallard breasts
3/4 - saltine pack
3 - slices of bread (we used white, but would work with wheet)
1 - egg
2 to 3 - cups of vegi oil
1 - tsp pepper
2 - tsp salt devided into (2) 1 tsp servings
1 1/2 - tsp Tony Chacheres spice N herb seasoning
2 - tsp garlic and herb seasoning
And a splash of high class wine from a box

How we did it:
First thing we did was cut the breat into smaller chunks. We tried them with all different sizes, from 1"x1" cubes to 3"x3" chunks. It all depends on how crunchy you want it. The smaller the bits, the crispier it is. While Nick cut them up, I toasted the bread lightly and slowly. You don't want to burn it, but it must be dry and toasted all the way through.

Once the toast was done, we crumbled it into very fine toasty-bready powder into a bowl. In a larger bowl, crumble the saltine crackers into a fine powder.

In the bowl with the cracker crumble, mix in the pepper, 1 of the tsp of salt and the garlic and herb seasoning. Once it's all mixed together really well mix in the egg and high class wine. You should get a chunky slop of reddish-purple glob. It looks gross but don't be discouraged.

Wet down the duck chunks with water and mix them up a bit so there's a good bit of chunky purple on them. Let it sit in the mix for 5-10 minutes.

Add the bread crumbs and Tony's spice and herbs. Again, mix. This time there should be more breading sticking to the duck.

Pre-heat the oil in a skillet on med to med-hi heat.

While the oil is heating up, pick out the bigger globs of breading mix. They don't cook so well...

Ok, so the oil's heated and the oversized globs are out of the mix and off the duck. Cook 'em up! Sprinkle on the other tsp of salt while it's cooking. It doesn't take long to cook, maybe 5-10 minutes. Just keep an eye on them. Once the bottom side turns a dark brown, almost black, flip them over til the other side is the same color.

Pick out, let cool for 2-5 minutes and enjoy!

Now I know what you're thining.... This doesn't sound very appealing, but believe me it's amazing. Probably the best duck I have ever tasted! If anyone does try this, let me know what you think.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

You have too much time on your hands. Wrap it in bacon and fry it in a pan.  But really, props for going through the work of that : )


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

You have to remember.... I AM a poor college kid. We can't afford bacon. I just cooked it off the very few spices my mom gave me as a house warming present.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Dude adopt a pot bellied pig from an animal rescue center and make that into bacon.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I totally would Joe, but I can't. My landlord won't even let me have a gerbil, much less a potbelly pig.

Plus I'd fall in love with it too fast...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

weasle414 said:


> I totally would Joe, but I can't. My landlord won't even let me have a gerbil, much less a potbelly pig.
> 
> Plus I'd fall in love with it too fast...


The gerbil or the pig!!!???? :laugh:

Sorry, I couldn't resist!!!!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

The pig... The gerbil would just be good coyote bait


----------

